# Latex thru Capspray 9100 4 stage HVLP?



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

Recently replaced 10 interior doors inside my house and now I need to paint them. My current
setup is a 4 stage CAPSPRAY CS9100. I have thinned latex 10-20% in the past with varied results, none of which blew me away. I've never been able to fully atomize the paint to the point where it lays on completely smooth. I know HVLPs aren't really meant to spray latex that well given the thick viscosity but I don't really want to buy an airless sprayer.

I have a viscosity cup which has helped me a little bit and my largest tip/needle is a #4. I was thinking of buying a #5 or #6 tip but they aren't cheap ($90) and I'm not sure if I'm traveling down a dead end road. I will be shooting Sherwin Williams Superpaint and it's pretty thick material!

Anyone have advice to get my CAPSPRAY shooting latex properly or recommendations for an airless or maybe I should get a bigger compressor and the right gun? I'm swimming in all the options.

Thanks for your Help!

TJ


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I recently bought a Fuji Mini-mite 3 to repaint my kitchen cabinets and new doors.
I struggled with the learning curve. I am spraying Target Emtech 6500 WB lacquer and that is what I would recommend for HVLP over latex. I have 1.3 and 1.8 mm tips. After experimenting I decided to go with 1.3 because I felt it produced a finer spray. Had some problems with runs on vertical cabinets. Talked to Fuji and they recommended I use the 1.8 tip and that it would actually atomize the paint better. I tried that I think it is better. Also I probably over thinned the paint because I did it in garage which was cold and then applied to the cabinets inside where it was warmer. I did one section which is about 25% of the kitchen and decided to hire a professional painter to finish it because I don't have the time and I am not up to it physically and mentally. The WB lacquer looks pretty good but it does have a slight texture, it is not glass smooth like solvent lacquer. If you are going spray latex you might need a bigger tip like 2 mm. I would use the airless especially if you doing a large area, that is what the painter I hired is using. You could probably rent one. HVLP definitely takes patience, experience, trail and error and time to develop the necessary skills.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You don't mention what you're spraying, but I swore off latex for HVLP. Instead I prefer Sher-Wood CAB acrylic lacquer. You can get any color you want and it lays down flawlessly and dries to the touch in minutes allowing you to do a complete job in one day.


----------



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

For some reason it cut off my first line. Unfortunately I already have 5 gallons of the SW Superpaint, so CAB won't be an option until next project. Good to know though thanks!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/396601

"I decided not to use my woodworking Capspray 4 turbine HVLP sprayer to paint the shed. Opted for a dedicated paint sprayer and went with the Homeright HVLP sprayer. Did a great job, faster than a paint roller and used less paint."


----------

